# sealing old wallpaper paste before painting



## trscontract (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used Gardz sealer for years over old wallpaper paste without any problems. Recently I used Roman pro rx35 on wallpaper tear out and it worked fine in one bathroom, under eggshell finish. But in the family room and foyer we put a flat finish and it all cracked up. So I ended repriming with old reliable oil. Now I'm trying to figure out why the rx35 worked in the bath but no where else. Anybody use this product? We removed all the wallpaper at the same time, sealed the walls at the same time and painted the same time.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe a different glue was used in the family room.
Did both of the rooms have the exact same wallpaper in them?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

news to me ,I,ve never heard of painting over old glue, I always washed it off with flat scrubbing pads unless the drywall was destroyed, and then I suppose I'd use a fast dry oil prime,. The likely hood of painted over glue in a bathroom not reacting to steamy hot air , well I just can't imagine it would hold up for long anyhow. That's a trick I'm not too sure I'm ready to learn. Even clay glue I washed off.


----------



## trscontract (Feb 28, 2012)

It was different paper in bath. Same type of material and definitely done at the same time.


----------



## trscontract (Feb 28, 2012)

The RX35 product claims to seal out wallpaper paste even though its a water based product. It seems to be just like Zinnsers Gardz. We use gardz a lot because it is low odor. I was wondering if flat is more likely to crack up or if it is some different paste from bath.


----------

